# Forti USA Benz style tail lights



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Ago in* stupid auto correct


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks good to me!!! Must have been a lot of work, I'd like to see how you did it...


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Weathers pretty crappy in mass right now, a lot of rain. So I'm gonna try to solder it tomorrow at work and just pull it in the shop, I'll try to take pics as I go.


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Well, got those soldered over the weekend at work and took some pics.

1st pic is of what the connections looked like before I soldered them:


2nd pic is of the stock harness I cut out:


3rd pic is the wiring after it was soldered and the 4th is of it all cleaned up(pass. side):



and the 5th pic is of the passenger side when it was finished:


now for the wiring, luckily I saved a lot of time by looking at another write up on the forums to figure out the stock wiring and what goes to what so here we go:

Drivers side harness: driver tail light: Pass. side harness: Pass. side tail light
-grn/wht reverse blk/wht reverse yllw/wht brake Red brake
-black ground blk ground brwn/gray running grn/wht running
-yllw/gray brake red brake blue/purp turn yellow turn
-purp running green running Blk ground blk ground
-blu/wht turn yellow turn

and as for the lights on the trunk they are run off of the green and white wire running up my trunk lid its just a simple power(green) and ground(white) so the bigger tail lights power them 

hope this helps some people out there if anyone has questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

meant to say 5th pic is drivers side and those are the green and white wires im referring to in the picture


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

these look great! it sucks that they are not plug and play but the work is def. worth it! those lights looks amazing, I want them lol


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

more pics please!


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll take some pics of the tail lights with the blinkers on, reverse lights on and brake lights lit up later today once it's a little darker. If anyone's interested where i found them they're on Amazon for 269.99$ and worth every penny even with the 3-4 hour long installation. Don't know if they're still the same price or even available, I've been looking for new tail lights for a while and never found any I liked until the day I found these which I believe are fairly new on the market, I have yet to see another Cruze with these tail lights and everyone at the dealership I work at like them and say it changes the whole car said it barely looks like a Cruze which is what I'm going for:joy:


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow just realized the little grids I attempted to make for the wiring got moved together and make no sense so if anyone does plan on doing this I'll repost it at their request


----------



## ryan91rs (Jun 11, 2016)

can you post the amazon link?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

^^ yes please


----------

